# Argos is VPG1!



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Argos got his VPG1 last night and I'm very proud. Some things went well, some things could have been much better. My line handling could have been MUCH better in tracking. I think my nerves got to both of us. Obedience needs some definite fine tuning. And in protection my outs could have been a lot cleaner...but Hey! We passed!









Wow. BH to a 1 is a big jump and there were times I wasn't sure we would make it, but we did! I made a lot of handler mistakes, but trials can be as much of a learning experience as the training. I have a lot of respect for all those people that get out there and do this!

Thanks very much to FLWDA and Jennifer and Thora who ran the trial VERY smoothly. And Thanks also to Judge Lisa Little who was very helpful in her critiques in giving pointers to new handlers.


----------



## majitrix (Jun 30, 2007)

Congrats!!


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

That's awesome news! Congrats to you and Argos!!!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

That is great! So happy for your success!









Awesome!!! What an accomplishment!!! Is this your first SchH I?


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Congratulations!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Awesome!!! Big Congrats!!









Very happy for you and Argos!


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

First SchH I on my first ever dog! It's pretty exciting!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Big Congratulations.. That's Awesome.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

Congrats!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

A BIG









Cool Lisa is a DVG Judge now!!!


----------



## victoria_warfel (Nov 29, 2007)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Mike Rivers (Sep 20, 2007)

Katie did a super job and I think is breathing again! She trains with us and has trained hard for the past two years or so and has really made a mark in the sport. Most people cannot pull off getting a BH and a one on a first time HOT dog in that time frame.

On top of the titles, she laid tracks for the Sch2's, so she was busy to say the least.


----------



## jesmagmisty (Jul 13, 2001)

Katie makes dog training look easy! Of course having a super dog like Argos doesn't hurt anything! Way to go Katie and Argos! The II is just around the corner.


----------

